# Yotes and the .17HMR



## FishBelly (Dec 19, 2004)

I have very little money in my "new gun budget". I have been really interested in trying out coyote hunting with calls. I am wondering what all of you expeienced coyote hunters have to say in regards to the .17HMR. I was hoping to maybe use this on squirrels too. Most people I have talked to say that the .17 is best for nite use. I'm wondering what kind of range does it have during the day and what should I be thinking in terms of shot placement?


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I have the 17 hmr and I use it for night hunting only(along with a shotgun). It will kill a yote, but you better hit him in the right place or you will not recover him. The range is 200 yards maximum, but inside 150 yards is best. they are extremely accurate. The only reason I use it is because it is rim fire for night hunting. I would sugest a Ruger 204 for daylight hunting hours or maybe a 17 centerfire or possibly a 223 (cheap ammo. I personally like the new 204, It will put them down and does not destroy the pelt with factory ammo.

The 17 hmr is perfect for fox, but like I said coyotes will run off and die or be left wounded if you don't put the bullet in the boiler room.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

22 Mag. Doesn't blow up as bad on squirrels either.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

mparks said:


> 22 Mag. Doesn't blow up as bad on squirrels either.


 Heavier bullets and shoots just as far as a 17 HMR will. I am partial to the 50 gr loads but thats a personal choice of what your guns like.
Put a 3x9x40 on it and you have a varmint rifle!
17 HMR are accurate, but after using it for 2 yrs on chucks, it doesnt have the 1 shot kill ability the 22 mag has [with body shots] often they scampered back to their dens. Went back to the 22 mag and dont have that problem.


----------



## huntmaster69 (Dec 14, 2005)

.17 hmr
Is an awesome round on squirls and rabits as well. I have not used it on coyotes in favor of going with a Howa .223 rem during the day time. Shots with the .17 should be limited to 150 yrds and closer


----------



## mojo (Jul 23, 2003)

I found a 223 cheaper than any 17 HMR. NEF handi-rifle, got one scoped with all the bells and whistles for $160, and it'll be my slug gun for $60 more once i send it in and get another barrel. If you're not in a rush and look around, you should be able to find a really good deal.


----------



## anonymous21 (Jul 22, 2005)

Mojo when you send in your handi rifle get the ultra slug barrel cost a little more but well worth it.a little heavier so less kick and very accurate.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

i would also go with a 22 mag.

i bought a 17 last year and i love it. BUT it would be so much nicer if it had the power of the 22 mag. so far 20 grns is the biggest round that i have found for them. and though it is soooo accurate. i would go back and get the 22 mag if i could. right now i limit my 17 to trap checking and night hunting. BUT i still will keep my 17 because its a cool gun...my girlfriend loves to shoot it. and i think its going to make a good crow gun...

mike


----------



## kenockee_ken (Jan 27, 2004)

the .17hmr is a great shooter I love to shoot mine. But as for hunting I think its limited. I have taken a few yotes with it ( all were head shots) but now I use my new .223 and for night hunting I use a shot gun. It will kill anything but as for rabbits and tree rats if you want meat its too powerful it really rips them apart. I think its best for ***** or woodchucks or things you don't plan on eating..

Just my experience.

Ken


----------



## sieler (Sep 24, 2005)

What do you hunt at night?


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

with a call and a flashlight :lol:


----------



## FishBelly (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

I want to hear ONE....just ONE witnessed account of someone shooting a coyote behind the shoulder with a .17 HMR at an honest 150 yards.... 

Even 100 yards.....










....and actually recovered the animal. 


I will now commence holding my breath.


----------



## chrisu (Dec 7, 2004)

Alpha Male said:


> I want to hear ONE....just ONE witnessed account of someone shooting a coyote behind the shoulder with a .17 HMR at an honest 150 yards....
> 
> Even 100 yards.....
> 
> ...


 I am looking to burn a little winter time looking for yotes and am tryong to figure out which of my guns would be best. Have 12ga, 410, .22 rifle, .300 win mag, .50 cal m/l...Could use the .22, but I wouldn't trust it past 100 yards. The win mag gives me distance but is a wee bit strong for a dog...


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

use the 300. If it were mine, a quick loading of some 110 JHp or 125 TNT JHp or ballistic tips would be the bad medicine on them.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I've hit em with a .300 and you CAN'T sell the pelt after wards. Unless you want $3 bucks for it. Don't know if you're even worried about it or not though.

My Dad has a 5mm Craig I've been thinking about using that but I can't find good ballistics on it and don't know much about it. It is a 38 gr, but is it closer to a 17HMR than a 22 Mag?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Kinda fragmented the whole thing. Farmer was happy it was eliminated though.


----------



## crittergetter (Feb 14, 2005)

I wouldn't use the .22lr unless your yote is at or under 50 yrds....It's just not there for that rifle over that....especially a body shot. you can pick up a 22mag for under $200 and that should include a reasonable scope. I got a marlin on sale for $140 and put a straight 4X bushnell on it and It's deadly zeroed in at 100yrds. As far as the guns you listed, if you're new to calling....use the 300 the further away they are the better for you until you really get calling and scent (this usually means seperate clothes stored and used only for predator hunting) control to down to a science.


----------



## chrisu (Dec 7, 2004)

YEah - the more I bump around websites and look into it, I am thinking I might go the 22-250 or .223 route. The prices of the guns will probably be less than a good scope to view those long distances anyway:lol:


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

went out to a buddys house to shoot some squirrels, and in his pen, he had this old whitetail doe (he raises deer) that has been harrassing the younger deer and he wanted her removed. I asked him if i could remove her for him with my .17 and he told me to go for it. i couldn't get closer than 60 tds to her but i did finally get her to turn broadside and i put a nice centerpunch on her lungs. she went 30 yds and was dead. when we gutted her we found the 20 gr bullet had left it's .17 cal hole in the entrance side, and blown through the lungs, and broke 3 ribs on the far side. i have shot deer with a bigger gun that went further than she did. I use my .17 for coyotes, without hesitation. (keep in mind, i was only 60 yds from her)


----------

